# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  جوجل تُطلق التّحديث الخاص بنسب توزع نسخ أندرويد المُختلفة

## mohamed73

قامت شركة جوجل  بإصدار تقريرها الشهريّ المتعلق بنسب توزع النسخ المختلفة لنظام أندرويد  وتغيرها مع مرور الوقت. لا يوجد تغييراتٍ جذرية في التقرير الحاليّ  بالمقارنة مع تقرير شهر نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني الماضي.  *اقرأ أيضًا: جوجل تعلن عن أفضل تطبيقات 2016*
 بدايةً مع آخر إصدار أندرويد، وهو إصدار  أندرويد 7.0 نوجا، فقد حصل على زيادةٍ طفيفة وأصبح يشكل 0.4% من إجماليّ  هواتف أندرويد في السوق، بعد أن كانت نسبته في تقرير الشهر الماضي حوالي  0.1%. 
 نظام أندرويد مارشميلو حصل على تعزيزٍ  بسيط وتزايدت حصته من 24% الشهر الماضي إلى 26.3% في تقرير الشهر الحاليّ،  بينما حافظ نظام أندرويد لوليبوب على حصته كأكبر نسخة أندرويد مستخدمة من  قبل المستخدمين، مع حصةٍ قدرها 34%، كما تناقصت حصة أندرويد كيتكات بشكلٍ  طفيف من 25.2% إلى 24%. استمر الحال أيضًا بالنسبة لنظام أندرويد جيلي بين  مع تناقص حصته من 13.7% إلى 12.8%.    
بالنسبة لنسخ أندرويد القديمة، فقد سجلت  نسخة أندرويد 4.0.3 أيس كريم ساندويش حصةً قدرها 1.2% وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة  لنسخة أندرويد 2.3.3 Gingerbread التي تمتلك 1.2%، أما نسخة أندرويد 2.2  Froyo فقد سجلت 0.1%. الجدير بالذكر أن هذه النسخة لن تكون مدعومة بحزمة  Google Play Services ابتداءً من السنة المقبلة.
  بكل الأحوال، قامت جوجل أيضًا بإصدار النسخة الجديدة من أندرويد 7.1 نوجا اليوم، وبدأت بإرسال التحديثات الهوائية لمستخدمي هواتف بيكسل ونيكسوس، كما أن عددًا كبيرًا من الهواتف الرائدة بدأ باستقبال تحديثات أندرويد 7.0 نوجا، وبالتالي من المتوقع أن يشهد التقرير المقبل تغيرًا كبيرًا بالنسبة لحصة أندرويد 7.0 بالمقارنة مع بقية نسخ أندرويد.
 ما هي نسخة أندرويد التي تمتلكونها؟ وما هي أفضل نسخة قمتم بتجربتها؟ شاركونا خبرتكم ضمن التعليقات.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

